# TrackMania 2 angekündigt!



## Puffer (19. September 2009)

*TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Heute wurde auf der "Festival du Jeu" Trackmania 2 von Nadeo angekündigt!

Hier gibt es ein erstes Video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOqkgj3oHao


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Wär ja echt der Hammer. Kannst du bitte den Link nochmal überprüfen. Bei mir gibts die Seite nicht.


----------



## Puffer (19. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Bei mir gehts?!?! Ansonsten such mal auf Youbube nach "trackmania 2 announcement".


----------



## der-sack88 (19. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

ich freu mich schon soooooooo... die grafik ist geil, wenn man die mit tmuf vergleicht. die spiegelungen...
das wird das spiel des jahres 2010, da wird kein anderes drankommen.
ist ja auch schon 3 jahre in der entwicklung, wäre geil wenn es ohne bugs rauskommen würde. die vielen bugs sind wirklich das einzige was mich an tmuf stört. ein snow ohne landingbugs... wie geil wär das denn?
ansonsten klingt der block-editor geil, mal sehen wie der umgesetzt wird, damit tm nicht mit millionen von maps zugemüllt werden, die nur aus selbst erstellten, schlechten blöcken bestehen.
hoffentlich krieg ich diesmal einen beta-account.


----------



## KeiteH (21. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Das ist schon so gut wie gekauft! 
TM is der Hammer! 
siehe auch...
Trackmania 2: Offizielle Ankündigung und erste bewegte Bilder zum Nachfolger


----------



## Dorni (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Habe TM:Nations eine Zeit lang echt gesuchtet  
Ich bin also sehr gespannt!


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

is das wirklich erst teil 2??
haben die bei ein paar vorgängern die nummern weggelassen?
ansonsten...gerne


----------



## Dorni (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Das waren eher alles so Aufgüsse


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

naja..trackmania 1 und trackmania united hatten schon gewaltige unterschiede für mich war das der zweite teil.und united forever dann der aufguss


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

mir egal was der aufguss war^^
ich will und werd mir TM2 holen.
das wird meine freundin aber nicht freuen^^


----------



## der-sack88 (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

ich denke mal das united sozusagen teil1 ist. starcraft 2 wird, zumindest für mich, auch erst starcraft 2 sein wenn der letzte teil rauskommt.
ich vermute und hoffe, dass tm2 nachdem es rausgekommen ist, immer wieder mit envis ergänzt wird. darauf war ja schon forever ausgelegt, deshalb auch der name. warum nadeo nicht ausgenutzt hat, das forever für neue, nachträglich hinzugefügte inhalte ausgelegt war... keine ahnung.
also wird tm2 hoffentlich über ein paar jahre hinweg zu tmu2.
hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen.


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

meine glaub ich schon..die hab ich kürzlich flatout ultimate carnage süchtig gemacht XD


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

TrackMania (Teil 1)

TrackMania Sunrise (für mich teil 2)

TrackMania Nations ESWC (das kostenlose Internetgame)

TrackMania United (Aufguss)

TrackMania United Forever (Aufguss)

TrackMania Nations Forever (Aufguss)

TrackMania DS (...)

damit käme ich jetzt rein logisch  trotzdem auf Teil 3 naja..egal.ich freu mich


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

meine hält davon nix^^
allg. spiele am pc
bei dem video von TM2 dachte sie erst, das es real sei, bis der sprung kam


----------



## feivel (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

ich hab nur das pech, dass ich wenn sie ein spiel für sich entdeckt, das gamepad nicht mehr zurückbekomme mmit der begründung sie hat mehr versuche, weil ichs schon besser könne XD


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*



feivel schrieb:


> ich hab nur das pech, dass ich wenn sie ein spiel für sich entdeckt, das gamepad nicht mehr zurückbekomme mmit der begründung sie hat mehr versuche, weil ichs schon besser könne XD


muhahahahahaha


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (28. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Boah ich hoffe das Spiel wird rocken!!! Und wird nicht so verbuggt rauskommen wie z.B. Dawn of War II, von dem ich auch viel erwartet hatte. Aber so ein unfertiges Spiel kauf ich mir rein aus Prinzip nicht...


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Also ich bin auf jeden gespannt. Aber ich hab keine Lust auf ein reines Grafikupdate.

so far


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Ich bin auch gespannt was da als nächstes kommt.


----------



## piXXel (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TrackMania 2 angekündigt!*

Danke für die Info - Das Spiel rockt


----------

